# Freebies p/u only



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am doing a full rescape of my high tech tank today and I will have some extra plants leftover. PM me if interested and I will give you a list of what I have extra. Should have tons of Bacopa, some limno,ludwiga arcuta for sure maybe more just haven't started yet.

Jax


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

BTW I am in Hurst.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok here is what I have

bacopa tons
hygro "Sunset" plenty
yellow hygro
ludwiga ? few stems

I will keep it until monday then throw it out. All of it fills my big cooler.

Thanks for looking
JAX


----------

